
Using audio channels as a social signal for remote workers - virtuallyvivek
https://pragli.com/blog/using-audio-channels-to-signal-status/
======
jborichevskiy
Seems like this is primarily reducing the friction of entering a new channel
and talking. And you get visibility into who's in there. In Slack you'd have
to either start a new call or join one.

On a related note, does anyone wish they could just follow along with a text-
to-speech version of a Slack conversation? Especially given you can model
someone's voice with a 15-second clip [0] - I wonder if it would be less
distracting to just hear messages play with unique voices that match your
coworkers instead of alt-tabbing or seeing notifications on my screen pop up
while doing semi-focused work.

0 -
[https://google.github.io/tacotron/publications/speaker_adapt...](https://google.github.io/tacotron/publications/speaker_adaptation/)

------
dusted
How is this not like any other voip ? looks like discord to me?

~~~
qnsi
Looks like gamed upvotes to me. Reading most of the article it seems like they
created another teamspeak

------
daef
does anyone know a foss audio/screensharing solution that works on linux and
windows?

~~~
ekianjo
Riot does that.

[https://github.com/vector-im/riot-web/issues/238](https://github.com/vector-
im/riot-web/issues/238)

------
vangelis
This is just Discord for Business (which would be an excellent product on its
own).

